# Oiler plan (metric)



## ZAPJACK (Dec 18, 2010)

Dear friends, 
In appendix plans + pictures of oilers (metric)
the final assembly is by Cyano glue
Cheers 

View attachment HUILEUR.pdf


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 18, 2010)

Many thanks for that, it will save me having to buy some for my forthcoming build.


Bogs


----------



## cl350rr (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you, just what I've been looking for

R


----------



## ChrisB (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for these, not something I need just yet, but hopefully one day I will.

Nice to have some metric ones available.


----------



## prof65 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you Zapjack, very well done, your plans are easy to understand.


----------



## spuddevans (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you very much for those plans, Very handy to have.


Tim


----------



## tel (Dec 22, 2010)

Excellent plan! Another one for the files. Thank you!


----------



## Paolo (Dec 23, 2010)

FINALLY!!!! :big: Nice to have some metric ones available.
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## kendo (Dec 23, 2010)

Zapjack
       Thanks for the plans and taking the time to post them, they will
       come in handy.
                  Ken


----------

